# قـوالب إدارة المشروع من البداية حتي النهاية أدخـل شوف



## helsafi (24 فبراير 2010)

Project Management Template For all project life cycle and stages 
قوالب جاهزة لادارة المشاريع من البداية حتي النهاية كما موجود علي PMBOK ارجو ان تنال إعجابكم 
اخوكم هاشم


----------



## مولود الجبابري (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على الموضوع القيم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكورا اخونا الكريم 

ونرجو ان يستفيد من تلك النماذج كل الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك على موضوعك القيم وجزاك الله منا كل خير


----------



## mehdi09 (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 فبراير 2010)

very thanks my brother


----------



## mustafasas (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا مهندس هاشم على الهدايا الرائعة 

انا لسه مبتدئ في التحضير بي ام بي واستفدت جدا من مشاركاتك
جزاكم الله خيراً 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## nshenawy (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله بكم وباصحاب هذا الموقع الخير وجزاك الله سبحانه خير الجزاء


----------



## abosalah1 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bembemtv (10 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشا و الى الأمام


----------



## mjkup1 (12 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور عليك

شكرا لك يا غالي


----------



## eng.alazawy (12 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود القيَم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Tantawy (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## enghaytham (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bobader777 (17 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Wadah Muhammad (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير


----------



## qds2020 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عالم البناء (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخوي على موضوعك الشيق والمهم وننتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## aburashid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وسلمت يداكم يا اهل الخير وتقبلوا مني اجمل تحية


----------



## shz1981n (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shz1981n (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك........


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كامل جرجيس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وذادك من مناهل العلم النافع


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sivaprasad7 (27 مايو 2012)

Thanks a lot dear friend.........


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (27 سبتمبر 2012)

متشكرين علي الهدية الغالية يا غالي وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم نرجو منك التفضل علينا ببعض الشرح لكيفية استخدام هذة القوالب لادارة المشاريع وهل هي كاملة ولا ينقصها بعض القوالب وشكرا


----------



## محمد النواري (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ktheeb (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير​
​


----------



## محمد النواري (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedt2222 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waelwa (13 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## أبو سحر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله عنه الجنة ياهندسة*


----------



## mano9 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ف مليون شكر


----------



## عمر الوراقى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

:77:_* شكرا جزاكم الله كل خير *_


----------

